# how many bales did you bale this year



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Just curious. I baled 5000 hay and 2000 straw. All smalls. Not as many as I usually do but we had garbage weather compared to what we usually do. How many did you make?


----------



## umpire52 (Oct 26, 2011)

1000 4x5 rounds


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

About 8,000 square bales. 350 of that was straw....was supposed to have 2,000 straw but the wheat never got harvested due to the wet weather. I feel real fortunate that none of the hay got rained on in a year like this.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

2050 alfalfa and fodder.4x5 rounds. Roughly 1500 small squares.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

9000 plus or minus 5x5 and 5x6 rounds, mostly corns stalks counting since mid October 2012, 2000ish idiot cubes of 2nd and 3rd cut hay. 1500 idiot cubes oat straw.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

2100 5x6 cornstalks, 225 5x6 hay through the summer. Maybe about 1700 2x3 squares hay?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Around 4,000 small squares and 210 5 X 5 rounds.


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

22000 small squares 200 4x5 rds and 40 4x4 rds as baleage. Neighbors who we hay together and i market their hay did 16000 small squares and 300 4x5 rds. All are squares weigh about 40#


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

bensbales said:


> 22000 small squares 200 4x5 rds and 40 4x4 rds as baleage. Neighbors who we hay together and i market their hay did 16000 small squares and 300 4x5 rds. All are squares weigh about 40#


How do you put up that many?


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

9,500 small squares for myself and 2,000 more idiot cubes for a neighbour, all baled with my baler and bundled with my Bale Bandit and a further 400 bundled. All carted/ loaded by me.

Started cutting on 8 October and baling on 19 October. I put the last bundle into the neighbour's shed on 2 November. After baling started iI only lost 2 days due to rain.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Not sure on exact totals but there were 370+ bales on the bale command of the 640 all were 4x5 first cutting bales except for 22 4x4's of second cutting. Plus 1800 first cutting small squares and 1500 second cutting small squares all were 50-60 pounds+ and 85 2012 4x5's of first and 25 4x5's of first from 2011


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> How do you put up that many?


It takes pure ignorance and long hours  We hay it all summer, any time we have a 2-3 day dry forecast we cut hay starting late may till the snow flies. I have one full time guy and during the hay season ill rotate in extra helpers, former employs, family and friends even had one of my land lords mow and ted hay last year on her own land, she had blast. It take lots of kicker wagon i think between my neighbors and i we can put about 2500 bales on wheels also these wagon can be backed under a shed to be unloaded when we get a chance. Don"t forget my 22000 bales is only about 450 tons. In 2012 i put up 500 tons of small squares


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

We put up 17k small squares and 4400 rolls between our hay and custom jobs.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

800 4x5's


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Its amazing how many some of you bale. I wanted to try custom baling smalls but if we get weather like we did this year everybody will cut the same day then you get people mad at you. Lol cant win.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> How do you put up that many?


It really isn't that hard to put up that many if you have the equipment. A few years ago my dad and I put up 18,000 65lb bales on first cutting alone in about 2 weeks. Just the two of us. Two balers and a NH hay stacker. I'm not entirely sure how much I put up in 3x3 bales this year. I think only about 1500 or so. Would have been more, but a couple grass fields are recovering from the drought of 2012. My cousin put up well over 50,000 55lb smalls squares this year with 2 balers and 2 NH hay stackers. And he really only had one hired man that was dependable. In addition I put up about 300 3x3 bales for him.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I wish I could have a stacker I do it all by hand. Gotta make some more hay before I can afford a rig to do it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

ontario hay man said:


> I wish I could have a stacker I do it all by hand. Gotta make some more hay before I can afford a rig to do it.


It'll come. I know exactly how you feel. It's like you have a vision and you have to keep working towards it. In my area I know who may be retiring soon and want to be ready to offer myself up to take those properties over. 
I need a barn really bad. Right now as it is, I make way more hay than I can keep dry.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

We baled around 50,000 small squares this year with hay and straw and 1000 3x3 wrapped bales , and sadly we baled about 500 3x3 mulch hay .


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bob M said:


> We baled around 50,000 small squares this year with hay and straw and 1000 3x3 wrapped bales , and sadly we baled about 500 3x3 mulch hay .


Yup. Rains in June killed me! Lost way to much hay to the mushroom man. I look at the bright side, at least we have someone to take that hay off our hands...


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

Bob M said:


> We baled around 50,000 small squares this year with hay and straw and 1000 3x3 wrapped bales , and sadly we baled about 500 3x3 mulch hay .


Now that's a lot of hay. what are you using for equipment?


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

alot of old junk. We have mostly 40 year old tractors. We ran 4 new holland small balers in straw, only own 3 ( bought new one and didn't let them have trade until done straw). NH 1037 stacker , NH 1049 and a NH1069. lots of empolyees that help. We hire the 3x3 baling done and or trade wrapping, we have a wrapper. This summer I thought we were one of the best equipt SCREW UP hay operation around. With all the rain we never seemed to get moving very well.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bob M said:


> alot of old junk. We have mostly 40 year old tractors. We ran 4 new holland small balers in straw, only own 3 ( bought new one and didn't let them have trade until done straw). NH 1037 stacker , NH 1049 and a NH1069. lots of empolyees that help. We hire the 3x3 baling done and or trade wrapping, we have a wrapper. This summer I thought we were one of the best equipt SCREW UP hay operation around. With all the rain we never seemed to get moving very well.


Yeah the rain ruined 3/4 of my hay, too


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Same problem I had. One year drought next year way to much.


----------

